# Pet Insurance- Anyone actually get paid for a claim?



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm curious. If you have Pet Insurance, who do you have & have you ever been paid for a claim? How long have you had this insurance? Are you happy with them?


I have Petplan. Scudder got Lyme disease and they came up with an excuse not to pay....Now I am not so sure insurance is the right thing.


Thanks!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Linda, we have VPI and have been paid several times. It usually takes 2-3 maybe 4 weeks. Sometimes the amount is underwhelming. But when cash ws really sick, and we racked up 3000 in bills they paid 2200. We got most back on their demonological stuff, and they covered Cash's pancreatitis. 80% of customary charges which is what gets you. Also,the vet needs to understand the payment schedule and help you fill out the forms...for instance... VPI allows, $87 for diagnosis of lyme, $165 for testing, and $61 for secondary diagnosis... But our dr. had us put down the neurological diagnosis which had a much higher customary costs...of course his Lyme test came back insignificant.

on the derm stuff I had to fight for more...but they worked with me.
The only thing I was underwhelmed with was with Jaspers thyroid testing... But I let that one go. 

I have to say I have loved VPI but we had such a big claim within our first 6 months of having it... It pretty much has paid for itself for the life of the boys.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Missy,
I just canceled with Pet Plan. I may try VPI. When I calculated how much I would be paying over a 10 year period with 7% a year increase, plus more I would be spending in annual vet visits to make the plan cover things, it's over 16,000! Then I factored in them only paying 80% and my deductible. Not to mention them refusing to pay claims and I feel it might not be worth it. Maybe I am just put off because they denied my small Lyme claim. I just worry if it was something big they would come up with a reason not to pay. Fred has luxating patellas and if he tore his ACL, I am sure they would refuse to pay. Bella had a liver shunt and Scudder a cherry eye and all have had allergies.......... I have that 16,000 and if I invest that over 10 years......

It really is a gamble...

One more thought. What if the company goes out of business? Trupanion is in big financial trouble because they have no annual limit. They increased peoples rates as much as 400%! What if I was with a company for 7 years and they went under. All the money I spent over the 7 year gone and I would have to start all over with an older dog with now pre existing conditions...

I think it makes most sense to buy insurance when they are pups with no pre-exisiing conditions. You also have to go with a good company that's been around for a long time.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Linda, I agree with getting pet insurance when they are puppies. I believe this is why it has worked for us. Cash was 6 months and Jasper was just a year. even still Cash had gastritis as a pre-existing condition that they wouldn't cover for one year and we had to prove it was a one time thing (he landed in the hospital at 4 months) I had to remember to get it removed. 

we have the coverage for emergencies and illnesses only. not well care. It's totally individual, but for us the $45 for both a month is easier on us than having to take a chunk out of our savings...I realize it may not be the soundest solution but psychologically it works better for us. And I love being able to tell less than sympathetic family members who think we should not take them to the vets so often (which is only for real things) , "oh it's ok, we're insured!"

I did our math, we have paid around $2500 for both dogs over the past 4.5 years. I know I got back $2200 for Cash. about $600 for both of their ear issues (which we were taken for a ride by the dermatologist...thank god VPI paid us) and about 400 for Cash's Pancreatitis bout. So it has definitely paid us back. 

But again I am not sure what it would run if were to try and cover them now that they have baggage. But I think this is a good thread for puppy owners... cause the time buy in is when they are young. 

good luck with VPI-


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a very interesting thread. When Riley was a puppy, I purchased VPI. Then a friend had a very difficult time getting reimbursement for her dog with cancer. I asked my vet who he thought was the easiest company to work with and he recommended Pet Plan so I switched. Pet Plan was bought out by Allianz Insurance company this year. Allianz is one of the biggest insurance companies in the world so financial security is not an issue. Now I wonder if the new ownership has caused claim paying process to become more difficult? Thankfully, I have not had a claim with either of my dogs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

dbeech said:


> This is a very interesting thread. When Riley was a puppy, I purchased VPI. Then a friend had a very difficult time getting reimbursement for her dog with cancer. I asked my vet who he thought was the easiest company to work with and he recommended Pet Plan so I switched. Pet Plan was bought out by Allianz Insurance company this year. Allianz is one of the biggest insurance companies in the world so financial security is not an issue. Now I wonder if the new ownership has caused claim paying process to become more difficult? Thankfully, I have not had a claim with either of my dogs.


No, I don't think that's the case. I feel all insurance companies would have denied my claim. I don't use the frontline according to the directions on the box and that is the issue. My dogs are protected, but I buy the largest dog formula and just measure .07ml for dogs under 22 lbs. The solution is the same strength, the amount you apply for the weight is what differs.

I decided to put the money I would have spent over the 10 years into a pet fund.


----------



## franny (Apr 24, 2011)

I HAVE VPI AND JUST FOUND OUT MY DOG HAS CHRONDYRODYSPLASIA AND THE SURGERY IS SUPPOSEDLY VERY EXPENSIVE. wHEN i LOOKED UP COVERAGE IT SAID DON'T PAY FOR GENETIC ISSUES BEFORE A YEAR. hAS ANYONE COME ACROSS THIS. tEDDY HAS IT BAD IN BOTH LEGS. i AM TRULY SICK OVER THIS AND HOPE WE CAN GET HELP IF SURGERY WILL HELP HIM. i TOOK OUT THE SURGERY WHEN HE WAS 2 MONTHS OLD AS SOON AS WE GOT HIM. aNYONE HAVE THIS ISSUE. ALSO HOW DO YOU POST PICTURES I CAN'T SEEM TO DO IT. tHANKS FOR ANY HELP ALL i AM DOING SINCE YESTERDAY IS CRYING. i ALSO NEED TO FIND A VET THAT SPECIALIZES IN THIS ANY SUGGESTIONS WHERE TO GO?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

franny, many vets/surgeons will work with you to call it something that is covered. it is not really a lie... it is just another name for the symptoms. medicine is often interpretitiive. I know VPI and most others do not cover genetic conditions. i would look to teaching/emergency/special care hospitals... your vet can help you with that. how old is your puppy?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Franny,
I am sorry to hear about your pup. Missy makes a good point. If it's not on his vet record yet as CD, maybe they can diagnose it to be something that will be covered. Good luck.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have ASPCA for my insurance. They aren't the best, but they have reimbursed me and usually within a week of submitting bills.

The only problem I have with them is when Shelby was having her eye problems. The surgeon was really trying his best to avoid surgery by using meds. By the time he had exhausted all options and decided on surgery, the insurance date had expired, but *automatically* renewed. And here is the hitch with this insurance - if your pet is being treated for an illness and your policy renews, there is a 6 month waiting period before they will reimburse you for further treatment, unless you have a "Continuing Care"option, which I didn't. If this was my regular vet I would have asked him to fudge the dates, but I was a little put off about asking the surgeon. So, the surgery was not covered.


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

My friend has a pet insurance but she hasn't claimed anything yet. I think some pet insurances are just scams which will just give you a hard time in claiming.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

We have PetsBest and it's been a lifesaver!! I've never had a problem getting compensated for a claim.

Everything from ACL surgery, emergency /3 days in intensive care for eating raisins and continued treatment and very expensive medication for SA.

I will never be without pet insurance but it's important to do your homework... to find the right one.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I have Trupanion and have been paid several times for UTI issues. It was then discovered that Gizzie has an inverted vulva that might cause that and they said she is covered for getting surgery if ever needed even know it is cogenital and to just call them first so they can give me an official okay so nothing will go wrong. 

So far I am very happy with them and usually get a check within a week of e-mailing in my paperwork.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I have ASPCA. They normally pay claims in about 2-3 weeks. Really easy submission via email, fax or regular mail. There's a $100 deductible and then they cover 80%. Next month has been a year that I've had it and while the coverage I chose is pricey, it's paid for itself this year with well visits, neuturing, and a couple of sick visits.


----------

